# Looking to Adopt Small Dog - Pug or Yorkie



## jimmyk (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

i am looking to adopt a small dog (pug or yorkie) 3-4months old. Will provide a caring and lovely home. Willing to pay adoption fee to cover vet charges etc... 

Thanks.
Jim


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I suggest you contact K9 Friends as they always have dogs needing a good home.

K9 Friends

-


----------



## jimmyk (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply to my thread. i did get in touch with K9, they do not have any small dogs or the breeds that i want (yorkie or pug) to adopt. If you come across any info pls gimme a shout out

cheers,
jimmy


----------

